# Type 666 if you fucking hate america



## freepizzaforlife (Nov 28, 2009)

This shit is in no way entertaining or funny. 
Its called an ADVERTISEMENT!!
The whole point of this is so checkers can franchise and make money, so they can make more resturants with shitty greasy food in an attempt to compete with mcdonalds and all the other fast food places in the world. when in reality, the shit is all the same processed meat dipped in grease and sugar with tons of unnecessary addatives to keep your taste buds salivating so that you want more and more until you're a fat useless fuck with no creativity. because you're too busy sitting on your ass watching a fucking cat puppet which you think is funny, but really is an advertisement and the reason you have no real skill at anything besides making pointless dollars to pay for the disgusting fast food you jam down your throat as you watch the latest talentless cokehead fuck dance around on mtv. why is everyone so retarded their attention is drawn to something so lame. OH MY GOD LOOK ITS A FUCKING CAT PUPPET! A CAT PUPPET!! FUCKING UNREAL!!


----------



## Rash L (Nov 29, 2009)

greasy food and cat puppets? I dont get it.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Nov 29, 2009)

take another gander at it, see if you get it. if not then ill explain it to you.


----------



## Rash L (Nov 29, 2009)

still dont get it, but perhaps I will in the morning when I'm sober?


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Nov 29, 2009)

probably


----------



## Franny (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there indeed a commercial with a cat puppet? Does it meow, loudly? I keep hearing this cat voice that sounds just like my outside cat. I'll walk around trying to find it until my brother tells me snidely that it's just the TV. Is what I'm hearing this commercial maybe?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Nov 29, 2009)

what in the fuck are you talking about? your post wants to 'out' the people who hate america. ok, i'm not one but i really don't care who hates america. then you wander off on an attack against checkers. some burger joint where you live? then you say we'll all get fat and non-creative if we eat the shit---gotta stop you here. any REAL rider has lived on that shit outta the dumpsters (which would be admittedly worse than fresh) and most of us are teaching others the ropes (scary if we're fat, non-creative fuckers). and there's no explanation on the cat puppet.

take another toke and rethink the post. BTW check out what the ERDOS number means in the signature. not bad for being non-creative, 'eh?!


----------



## Ravie (Nov 29, 2009)

Well I can understand where he's comming from. Once and a while I get just as pissed off at society. I realy don't have a problem with fast food though. People who live off of it 3+ times day deserve their health problems for being so gluttinous. Fast food realy does help us out in the end though. Its a quick easy meal. As for commercials, all they are is brainwashing tools for the weak minded. the best you can do is to not watch T.V. if you have such a huge problem with it. It's perfectly fine to rant and complain here on STP Freepizzaforlife, but do me a favor next time and take the time to explain your views better kay?


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Nov 29, 2009)

sorry, I was high as fuck, I smoked a good half of keef with my friend, I wanted to be funny, if you take time to sit down and read it insted of going what the fuck, mabye you'll understand it.


----------



## Franny (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey Pizza.

I still don't get it, if there's something beyond the obvious rant. I mean, if there's a funny joke to this I really want to understand.

And I must agree, I hate commercials, Checker's sucks (especially since I got mugged there once), and pot is fun.

But as for America? America the country, the land that it IS, and even the people in it...I like America. U.S. Government and its capitalist marketing, not a fan.

And the cat puppet...PLEASE explain the cat puppet?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Nov 30, 2009)

I like sock puppets and fast food because, well its fast. I dont thrive off of it or start breaking sweats or have difficulty breathing when I dont have it, but IBRR is right when he said that those dumpsters really help us out..whe it comes to commercials and advertisement/marketing..it is ridiculous that people are able to be brainwashed by a man dressed up as a clown, or a guy in a creepy looking king mask etc...but thats the way it has been, the way it is, and the way it will always be my friend. Atleast we can do our part and steal their trash!!


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok, I looked up this commercial on youtube. It does indeed contain a cat puppet ("RapCat"), and is indeed as stupid as all the other commercials I've seen. BUT THIS IS NOT THE MYSTERIOUS CAT SOUND I KEEP HEARING. I am now stuck in WTF mode because I've been hearing a cat for weeks and I'm not convinced my brother's telling the truth about it being the TV.


----------



## bote (Nov 30, 2009)

i dunno, I`m feeling patriotic...


----------



## yarn and glue (Nov 30, 2009)

bote said:


> i dunno, I`m feeling patriotic...



HAHA, what the hell.


----------



## Rash L (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah... still dont get it... I mean, I dont really get it, maybe I should get high again and then try to understand? heh heh heh..


----------



## macks (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe it's just me but I love THC induced eccentric posts. 

That JFK video is pretty fucking hilarious too.

Hey IBRR I looked up that Erdos number thing and it had a list of famous people and their numbers. I didn't read enough to understand how they calculate this out or anything but it listed Ted Kacyznski as having an Erdos number of infinity!! 

www.oakland.edu/enp/erdpaths

Crazyyy!


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Nov 30, 2009)

IBRR, for the record keef comes from marijuana (if you know anything about smoking weed, you would know this is the high potentcy bits left in the bottom of your grinder) keef is not its own drug in itself.. If I was on acid, mabye this wasent a different story.


----------



## Franny (Nov 30, 2009)

macks- The lower one's Erdos number, the closer they have collaborated with Erdos (or someone who has collaborated with Erdos, or someone who has collaborated with someone who has collaborated with Erdos, and so on and so forth).

My Erdos number is also infinity. I have never collaborated in any way with Erdos to my knowledge as I have the mathematical ability of a fifth grader.


----------



## macks (Nov 30, 2009)

Weird, I guess I'll have to read more about it then. Sounds really complicated.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 30, 2009)

freepizzaforlife said:


> IBRR, for the record keef comes from marijuana (if you know anything about smoking weed, you would know this is the high potentcy bits left in the bottom of your grinder) keef is not its own drug in itself.. If I was on acid, mabye this wasent a different story.



maybe i missed something? IBRR didnt say anything in his post about acid... and no, keef is not it's own drug, it's just tiny pieces of weed with more THC chrystals than normal. Weed is my job lol still no excuse realy... but yeah just saw a rant, nothing funny about it. I understood i, but i cant seem to see the comedy...


----------



## Franny (Dec 1, 2009)

I think the fact that we all keep trying to find the comedy IS the comedy.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 1, 2009)

exactly


----------



## genghis braun (Dec 1, 2009)

2nd time ive done this....drun ken genghis braun shit...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH fukin rap cat...you guys dont know nothing about no rap cat.....


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 1, 2009)

Franny-Chan said:


> macks- The lower one's Erdos number, the closer they have collaborated with Erdos (or someone who has collaborated with Erdos, or someone who has collaborated with someone who has collaborated with Erdos, and so on and so forth).
> 
> My Erdos number is also infinity. I have never collaborated in any way with Erdos to my knowledge as I have the mathematical ability of a fifth grader.



I wrote a program while in the US Navy for an intelligence program which calculated certain aspects of wave displacement at sunrise/sunset. Because I collaborated w/a programmer whom was taught by (and wrote w/) another scientist whom had published w/an individual A.R. Blass (can list his name as he is a civilian) my number becomes 5. That doesn't make me a genius; simply, the number is an extrapolation of the _Six Degrees of Seperation_ so to speak.

What are the letters on your back, BTW?


----------



## Franny (Dec 2, 2009)

IBRRHOBO- They're not letters, they're snow geese. They're red because they come from blood splatter. The rest of the tattoo you can't see is a woman blowing her head off with a revolver, and the splatter becomes birds.


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Dec 8, 2009)

While your post made my head spin, I cannot deny the truth. Damn you rapcat, why must you be the funniest motherfucker on the internet AND get a special Burger King jersey! 


I know its not the interntetz thing to do, but rapcat does not deserve to be obscured. Type him into YouTube if you don't understand.


----------



## ashley (Dec 9, 2009)

HAHAH RAP CAT!


What a lyrical genius


----------



## cailyBear (Dec 21, 2009)

HAHA i didn't read all of the other posts on this thread but I personally found this kids rant hilarious and reasonable and i figure he might as well get it out somehow. Not to mention I agreed with that paragraph of fucking ramble.


666 666 666 666 666 666


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 21, 2009)

I lol'd hard at rapcat and this thread.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 21, 2009)

I love how in everything I type on this site thats not related to traveling, ie this and the robo tripping threat, there are a few mother fuckers that look past what im actually trying to say, and type "yeah, re type your shit, or I dont understand it" mabye the whole idea is to get you to think about what im saying? hmmmmm, try psychoactive drugs


----------



## bote (Dec 21, 2009)

no. I like you alright from what I`ve seen, but your shit is MESSY. 

Look at your original post in this thread:

you didn`t link the ad you`re talking about or even name it, so in order to understand your post (which is a valid post once you know what`s going on), you have to go youtube or google some shit, and a lot of people aren`t going to bother to do that, why should they have to?

The robotrippin one, well i told you already and so did everybody else, slow down.

You made 80-some posts without anyone giving you a hard time, there`s no conspiracy. Try to see it for what it is- advice.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 22, 2009)

my first tat is a fuck america stick and poke on my left arm
i've gotten in a lot of trouble for it..but i love it


----------

